
“So, I got censored by tiktok_us” - khc
https://twitter.com/tompaseka/status/1203905017805074432
======
skavi
I wonder if they're doing the opposite as well by more prominently featuring
pro PRC viewpoints.

------
londons_explore
The rest of the world has been putting up with platforms censoring and
demoting non-usa viewpoints for the past ~20 years.

I welcome a proliferation of platforms with a range of content policies.

~~~
deogeo
I too remember when Twitter widely censored protesting against US police and
foreign policy. /s

~~~
londons_explore
They censor or demote lots of things considered inappropriate or illegal in
the USA - from child grooming to explosives making instructions to content on
polygamy to pornography.

They're well within their rights to do this, and lots of the user base thinks
it's a good idea. But it would be nice if alternative platforms with
alternative userbases were granted the same.

~~~
Hnrobert42
What are you doing? Are you really equating banning child grooming and banning
support for a political movement?

